
Show HN: Chrome extension to remove annoying messages when booking hotels - leonagano
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nosenseofurgency/bgfadnacgdbhjbhdgolhjaghmhbbbcio
======
lostmsu
Could not you have done it as an entry in one of the ads blockers annoyance
lists? Like FANBOY's [https://www.fanboy.co.nz/](https://www.fanboy.co.nz/)

